# Tabellen lassen sich nicht ausrichten in Word?!



## ray2mi (27. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein riesen Problem, ich muss immer Tabellen in Word anlegen und immer wenn ich die etwas nach links oder rechts verschieben möchte dann springt die Tabelle direkt an den äußeren Rand.

Sie lässt sich praktisch gar nicht genau ausrichten...ich bekomme noch ne Kriese, kann man die nicht Pixelgenau ausrichten? Das sieht alles aus, immer wenn ich eine Spalte in der Größe änder und dann die Tabelle vom Rand in die Mitte ziehen will, dann hüpft die an den Linken, Rechte, an die obere oder untere Seitenkante...

HELP


----------



## Drogist (27. September 2010)

> ich habe ein riesen Problem


yepp, und ich habe das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, welche Word-Version du nutzt. Und was meinst du mit 





> und immer wenn ich die etwas nach links oder rechts verschieben möchte


 ****? "etwas" ist mir etwas zu ungenau. Meinst du die Tabelle, eine Spalte, den Inhalt, ... ?

Ach ja, pixelgenaues positionieren geht mit der [Alt]-Taste.


----------



## ray2mi (27. September 2010)

Ich benutze das Word, das bei Vista dabei ist.

Ich rede immer von der gesamten Tabelle.

Pixelgenaues Ausrichten habe ich mit ALt versucht, da macht der bei mir gar nichts.


----------



## Drogist (27. September 2010)

> Ich benutze das Word, das bei Vista dabei ist.


Aha. Das Word hat aber auch eine Versions-Nummer. Wenn du über das Start-Menü gehst, dann wird die dir auch wahrscheinlich angezeigt. - Sieht dein Word so aus, wie im Anhang gezeigt? Dann ist es WORD 2007. Das Verhalten bei früheren Versionen ist ganz anders, darum "nerve" ich damit ...


----------



## ray2mi (28. September 2010)

Welche Version das genau ist weiß ich nun gar nicht aber sie sieht genau aus wie auf deinem Bild.

Ich habe das eben noch mal mit ALT versucht aber der rastet immer (ca. alle 5px) irgendwo ein und am Ende landet die Tabelle trotzdem nicht dort wo ich es wollte :s


----------



## Drogist (28. September 2010)

ray2mi hat gesagt.:


> Welche Version das genau ist weiß ich nun gar nicht aber sie sieht genau aus wie auf deinem Bild.


 OK, das wäre geklärt. Du hast die Version *2007*.



> Ich habe das eben noch mal mit ALT versucht aber der rastet immer (ca. alle 5px) irgendwo ein und am Ende landet die Tabelle trotzdem nicht dort wo ich es wollte :s


Hmmm, [Alt], nicht [AltGr]? Also die linke Taste? Normalerweise hilft das, wenn du die Taste die ganze Zeit drückst. während du die Tabelle verschiebst. 

Aber es gibt noch einen anderen Weg: 

Markiere die *komplette* Tabelle.
Rechte Maustaste, -> Tabelleneigenschaften...
Einzug von links -> Wert in cm eingeben oder 75px für 75 Pixel eintragen.
Bei Änderungen einfach ignorieren, dass Word die Pixel-Eingabe wieder in cm umgerechnet hat.
Zentriert kannst du dort auch abklicken, das geht dann automatisch.
Good luck


----------



## ray2mi (29. September 2010)

gut gut, erst mal danke für deine Hilfe.
Aber ich halte die linke ALT Taste permanent gedrückt und er springt trotzdem...
kann man irgendwo einstellen, dass er sich nicht an einem Raster ausrichten soll, bei powerpoint geht das ja.


----------

